# حساب مقطع الكابلات



## noureldiien (5 يناير 2013)

حساب مقطع الكابلات


Feeders Cross Section Calculation FCSC















Download


لمزيد من الكورسات المجانية تابع هذه الصفحة على الفيس بوك

https://www.facebook.com/FreeCoursesonline?ref=notif&notif_t=page_new_likes



​


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

مشكووووررر


----------

